

Simbase: a A vector similarity database - mingli
https://github.com/guokr/simbase

======
mingli
Simbase is a redis-like vector similarity database. You can add, get, delete
vectors to/from it, and then retrieve the most similar vectors within one
vector set or between two vector sets.

